# Sticky  Mtn Buzz buying, selling, classifieds - don't get scammed.



## Andy H.

Thanks Jerry for posting this!


----------



## Nick C

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## jamesthomas

Thanks Carvedog and you too Andy for all you do.


----------



## jrmyvill

Think something similar was attempted on me. But they texted. Said they'd ship me a frame for free because they knew someone at FedEx. Super low price already. If it's too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## fitzgould

Just posted on another thread about scamming. Tutor261 sent me a PM about a legitimate ad post and I went along until attempts to send money via PayPal wouldn‘t go through. Email addresses associated with Tutor261: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## duct tape

Thanks Jerry. Good stuff. Heading to the Grand? If so, or wherever you go, have a great trip.


----------



## JeremyB

fitzgould said:


> Just posted on another thread about scamming. Tutor261 sent me a PM about a legitimate ad post and I went along until attempts to send money via PayPal wouldn‘t go through. Email addresses associated with Tutor261: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


[email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] were the ones they used on me. 

@carvedog... is Tutor261 coming from the same IP address as in our discussion?


----------



## carvedog

Sure seemed to be the same as the biiiili whatever dude. Took me a bit to find him (ie I had to hit the advanced search button). Tutor is done. All PMs and posts from him are gone so it's good to have these scammer emails posted. They will undoubtedly try again. Keep fighting the good fight. Thanks for reporting.


----------



## Mikec

carvedog said:


> I was recently made aware of a Buzz member who got scammed recently thru the Personal messaging system. It really breaks my heart that it seems the scammers have found the Buzz. Other than "he-who-shall-not-be-spoken=of" there hasn't been much in the years that I have been here. I buy and sell fairly regularly online, not as much here as I do in snowboarding, but I want to share a couple of tips that have helped me over the years.
> 
> *Payment:* Don't use Venmo or similar unless you know them personally. Just don't. While not a fan of Paypal I use it for all unknown sellers and never had a problem. However they do their vetting and some of the not great stories of the palofpay, it works most of the time. I am sure there are other similar options.
> 
> *Verify* who they are: If someone has just joined, has zero posts and no personal info under the About...just run.
> I actually go through people's post history to see if they are real before I send them money. A bot can spoof some info through a script and get an identity. It takes a real boater to name a raft they own and three rivers near them.
> If you are selling and have no info in your About, I move on. Don't put your address or phone number, but it seems pretty easy to discern an algorithms spew on related subjects versus a real fan of the whitewater.
> 
> *Beware* of anyone posting unsolicited thru a PM. If it's not in response to an inquiry in the classified forum look them up. The script they use is something like 'I saw you were looking for a (insert midrange priced rafting gear), my buddy has (midrange priced rafting gear) here is his bsemailadress*a*hoseyou.com. I know he has them in your size buddy.'
> They won't try to sell you a raft it seems. Too much money, people get cautious, hard to ship - something.
> 
> *Report* - If any post seems off please let us know. There are three dots in the upper right hand corner. Report the post and by default I will look at the identity. Or someone on the team will. I'll be gone late May to an undisclosed internet free zone for 16 days, but when I am around I want to help us not to be scammed. Don't be low hanging fruit...
> 
> Also thanks to those of you who report regularly. It sure makes it a lot easier.


Curious why you discourage Venmo. Although I’m almost a dinosaur, I’ve been using it for several years, buying and selling, with no issues.


----------



## Paco

No back up when you get scammed. You're SOL.

I believe Paypal will get your money back, but I think you have to not use the "friends and family" category.


----------



## carvedog

Mikec said:


> Curious why you discourage Venmo. Although I’m almost a dinosaur, I’ve been using it for several years, buying and selling, with no issues.


This would be for mail order type stuff, out of state, being shipped, don't know the people. Venmo can be safe(ish). If you meet the person or it is hand delivered type of item. There is no recourse if you get scammed at all from what I understand. So not sure how you Venmo, but I only use it for friends and family. Great way to get deposits for a river trip too.


----------



## seydou

Something exactly as described happened recently. I reported it. Thanks for watching out for us.


----------



## Hoomalimali

I’ve used PayPal since they started and they have been flawless.
It’s the only online financial transaction service I use.
(I won’t shop at Amazon because they don’t take PayPal.)
PayPal has intervened for me on a couple of occasions, resulting in refunds.
I post this only because people who dis it seem to be among the same group that “hated” the Eagles, when that was fashionable.


----------



## seydou

Hoomalimali said:


> View attachment 81410
> 
> 
> I’ve used PayPal since they started and they have been flawless.
> It’s the only online financial transaction service I use.
> (I won’t shop at Amazon because they don’t take PayPal.)
> PayPal has intervened for me on a couple of occasions, resulting in refunds.
> I post this only because people who dis it seem to be among the same group that “hated” the Eagles, when that was fashionable.



As has been posted already, PayPal does have some buyer protection but only if it is used as a transaction and not a "friends and family" transfer. Of course then there is their transaction fee that must be paid by someone, typically the seller unles negotiated beforehand.


----------



## Hoomalimali

"Everybody owes, everybody pays . . . .”
Bill the Butcher


----------



## Barkeep42

carvedog said:


> I was recently made aware of a Buzz member who got scammed recently thru the Personal messaging system. It really breaks my heart that it seems the scammers have found the Buzz. Other than "he-who-shall-not-be-spoken=of" there hasn't been much in the years that I have been here. I buy and sell fairly regularly online, not as much here as I do in snowboarding, but I want to share a couple of tips that have helped me over the years.
> 
> *Payment:* Don't use Venmo or similar unless you know them personally. Just don't. While not a fan of Paypal I use it for all unknown sellers and never had a problem. However they do their vetting and some of the not great stories of the palofpay, it works most of the time. I am sure there are other similar options.
> 
> *Verify* who they are: If someone has just joined, has zero posts and no personal info under the About...just run.
> I actually go through people's post history to see if they are real before I send them money. A bot can spoof some info through a script and get an identity. It takes a real boater to name a raft they own and three rivers near them.
> If you are selling and have no info in your About, I move on. Don't put your address or phone number, but it seems pretty easy to discern an algorithms spew on related subjects versus a real fan of the whitewater.
> 
> *Beware* of anyone posting unsolicited thru a PM. If it's not in response to an inquiry in the classified forum look them up. The script they use is something like 'I saw you were looking for a (insert midrange priced rafting gear), my buddy has (midrange priced rafting gear) here is his bsemailadress*a*hoseyou.com. I know he has them in your size buddy.'
> They won't try to sell you a raft it seems. Too much money, people get cautious, hard to ship - something.
> 
> *Report* - If any post seems off please let us know. There are three dots in the upper right hand corner. Report the post and by default I will look at the identity. Or someone on the team will. I'll be gone late May to an undisclosed internet free zone for 16 days, but when I am around I want to help us not to be scammed. Don't be low hanging fruit...
> 
> Also thanks to those of you who report regularly. It sure makes it a lot easier.


Good looking out, I am a new member selling stuff. Will definitely change my profile and follow the guideline you set up. thx for the post.


----------



## Gchapman

Venmo now has purchase protection. I used it a couple weeks back. Cost an extra $10 for a $400 drysuit. Didn’t need to use it so can’t comment on how well it works.


----------

